# Quiz Me



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

hey guys quiz me on reps as im 15 and dont give me way easy qs either im gonna show my parents just how much i know as im on my way to getting a snake. btw im not gonna cheat as u will see in my responses


----------



## licky (May 23, 2009)

how bout you get us to quiz you the snake that you want as a first snake?
that way we can tell you the answers if you get em wrong


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

depends and i dont know what snake im getting i am very knowledgeable and you can ask me qs on dragons monitors large skinks vens and pythons and basic care and pretty much anything. any1 with a q and knows the answer ask me


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

come on


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

What are the counts of Ventral,subcaudals,Anal and midbody of a Pseudechis porphyriacus?
What colubrid in Australia ,doesnt have a loreal scale ?


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

ok u took it to far btw do u know the asnwer


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2009)

What is the ONLY pest reptile noted (non-endemic or introduced species only)? And where?


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> ok u took it to far btw do u know the asnwer


 
googling takes few secs 

and you failed by not thinking


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

YES I know the answers ...do you ??????


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

could i get some actual qs about reps and stuff not like where they come from and qs like absolutly no one knows. just qs on reps and yeh


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

didnt i say i dont

btw what is the answer


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

why dont you try and find out first ..see if you can ...then if you cant I will tell you ok ...


----------



## colt08 (May 23, 2009)

Hahaha nice q redbelly Dw(i dont know it either)How often should u feed a hatchy python compared to an adult


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

kk i will check my identification book on elapids


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

with good heat a hactchy food only be feed 3-4 weeks after hatching cause they have the yolk in them and usually about 1once a week adult have bigger fat stores so you can feed them once a week but they can go for up to a year without food if they have good fat stores


----------



## colt08 (May 23, 2009)

ah i know what it is(rbbs) thats about all.isnt the laureal scalesbetween eyes


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

how are you going with your answers specks?


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

the asnwer is a dugite and it has190-230 ventrals and 50-70 subscales midbody are 19 rows anal scale is divded soz on lateness i had to find my little bro he is three


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2009)

I'm busy finger-tapping waiting to hear the answer to my question too... I'm gutted if you don't think it's relevant!


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

stab in the dark and i know im wrong is it the ahg


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

soz rbb it is an rbb mid 17 rows
ventral 170-215
subs 40-65 anal diveded


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> stab in the dark and i know im wrong is it the ahg



Sorry, not considered a pest for some strange reason... so this one isn't correct. But a good attempt.... would you like to phone a friend?


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

what is it skink gecko monitor dragon or snake


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

i know it was and i was hoping u were lol are u there rbb


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> what is it skink gecko monitor dragon or snake



Ok, clue is snake.... (and it is an Australian snake - but this particular one came from PNG I believe)


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

omg u gave that away way to easy it is a gtp (chondro Python)


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> omg u gave that away way to easy it is a gtp (chondro Python)



Errrrrrp... Wrong... sorry... 

Clue number two:

Not a python!


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

oh woops bts is it i was thinking gtp cause they import some here and now i realize


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2009)

hooorah... yeppers... the brown tree snake is considered a pest in Guam... And is the only invasive reptile species considered a pest!


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

he guys im done for the day if ya wanna post me qs i can answer the on the post and u can check me at looking at me last active time so yeh


----------



## derekm (May 23, 2009)

How are you doing with answers to redbellybite's questions? The answer to the first question should take less than five minutes to find on the web, Answer to the second question took me about half an hour to find on the web and the search wasn't exactly straightforward.


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> soz rbb it is an rbb mid 17 rows
> ventral 170-215
> subs 40-65 anal diveded


 my ventral count is 180-210...subs are 40-65 first 1/3 is single remainder is divided ..mids are 17 and anal is divided ...and yeah it is a red-bellied black snake ...
The colubrid that doesnt have a loreal scale is called the White-bellied mangrove snake (Fordonia leucobalia)
So you were almost correct


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

my book had the first third dived but i didnt type


----------



## antaresia_boy (May 23, 2009)

hmm... what is aust's largest python?


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> my book had the first third dived but i didnt type


 your ventral count is wrong to...


----------



## chiko48 (May 23, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> what are the counts of ventral,subcaudals,anal and midbody of a pseudechis porphyriacus?
> What colubrid in australia ,doesnt have a loreal scale ?


 hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Jazza369 (May 23, 2009)

how big can a coastal get up to?


----------



## sarah_m (May 23, 2009)

Which australian python has the longest teeth?


----------



## snake_boy (May 23, 2009)

this thread is making me laugh


----------



## southy (May 23, 2009)

what is the window like appearance on snake eggs from?
can you sex a snake visually successfully?
can you sex a monitor visually successfully?
do snakes like being handled often?
do snakes require UV light?
what is the cloudy like appearance in a snakes eyes from? and what is it best to do when your snake is in this stage? and then what is it best to check at the completion of this stage?


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

some more Q's
What are the meanings to these?
#Arboreal?
#Bolus?
#Cloaca?
#Diurnal?
#Enzyme?
#Fibrinogen?
#Gravid?
#Hemipenes?


----------



## jasonryles810 (May 23, 2009)

look mum look! i can successfully point out all basic areas of a car, the steering wheel, the tyres, the dashboard, the engine and the muffler. surely i must know how to drive by knowing all that! i reckon i could even become a mechanic with this degree of knowledge on the subject...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 23, 2009)

Quiz is to quizical
Test is to ??


----------



## dpeica (May 23, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> your ventral count is wrong to...




You're grilling a kid over scale counts but you couldnt tell the difference between a tiger and a taipan on another site?
Crazy


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 23, 2009)

jasonryles810 said:


> look mum look! i can successfully point out all basic areas of a car, the steering wheel, the tyres, the dashboard, the engine and the muffler. surely i must know how to drive by knowing all that! i reckon i could even become a mechanic with this degree of knowledge on the subject...



The kid is 14
ease up ......


----------



## stretch101 (May 23, 2009)

jasonryles810 said:


> look mum look! i can successfully point out all basic areas of a car, the steering wheel, the tyres, the dashboard, the engine and the muffler. surely i must know how to drive by knowing all that! i reckon i could even become a mechanic with this degree of knowledge on the subject...


 

was there any need for this? he is 14 and trying to do the right thing by learning all he can, i thought the purpose of the site is to encourage ppl to love herps... not to make them feel stupid for doing some research... .


----------



## Kyro (May 23, 2009)

I'm presuming that what matters to your parents is if you know & understand how to actually care for snakes so here's some basic questions for you.

1. What will you need if setting up a click clack for a hatchling python?

2. At what temperatures should the warm & cool end be for a python?

3. How often should you feed a hatchling spotted python & what size prey do you feed it?

4. When is NOT a good time to handle your python?

5. What can you do if your snake refuses to feed?

6. What should you do if your snake doesn't shed properly?

7. How do you heat your snakes food?

8. What questions should be asked when buying a snake?

9. How long should all new snakes be quarantined from the rest of your collection?

10. Why do we need to put our new snakes in quarantine?


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

dpeica said:


> You're grilling a kid over scale counts but you couldnt tell the difference between a tiger and a taipan on another site?
> Crazy


 errrm did you not see the little smiley face at the end of the answer dep?actually it was sticking its tongue in and out in a joking manor ...


----------



## redbellybite (May 23, 2009)

and I dont think I grilled him ever ...he wanted questions ...seems your getting a tad grilly yourself ...


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

asnwers 
Anteresia boy- scrub python
jazza 369- 10 ft-14ft
sarah m-rough- scaled python
southie- 1 dont knwo never seen egss in incubation-no-yes-not really-no exception for diamond because of dps-its about to shed-leave it and dont touch
rbb-tree dwelling-anal hole-day active-?-?- pregnant with eggs-?
kyro-heat mat/ cord underneath 1/3 of click clack water hide
answer qs later btw all my knowledge and your not overdoing me


----------



## Specks (May 23, 2009)

kyro #2-depending on species cooler species 20-24 hotter climates up to 26
3-once aweek after the 3-4weeks after hatching and pinky mice
4-after feeding or about to shed
5-brain, scent leave in enclosure over night
6-soak it and get special stuff for it conditioner for snakes
7-defrost in room temp until thouroughly defrosted then luke warm water until warm
8-age ,feeds and problem and where they got it from
9-2-4weeks
10-diseases parasites

so there are my answers and no cheating honest to god any more


----------



## Vixen (May 23, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> 9. 2-4weeks


 
:shock: Try 12+ months if you want to do it properly.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 23, 2009)

Do red bellied black snakes lay eggs or live birth?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 23, 2009)

slim6y said:


> hooorah... yeppers... the brown tree snake is considered a pest in Guam... And is the only invasive reptile species considered a pest!


 
Where did you pull that one from Slimy? Plenty of other reptiles are considered pests. Or are you going of a specific list?


----------



## -Matt- (May 23, 2009)

What is the common name for Morelia Carinata? What makes it different to all other python species?


----------



## Cabotinage (May 23, 2009)

i think im getting some of these right! ive just been glimpsing im probably wrong on some too like the longest teeth one i thought was rough scaled python but im probably wrong i just heard they had longer then GTP


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

more answers
cris reptile- rbb give live birth
matt snake- answer rough scaled python it has rough scales instead of smooth

any more qs guys


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> errrm did you not see the little smiley face at the end of the answer dep?actually it was sticking its tongue in and out in a joking manor ...


 
i dint know that little smiley did that but im going pretty good with thes qs by the way rbb where abouts in qld do u do your relocating


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2009)

how do you tell the difference between the Antaresia group with using colour or pattern

Cheers


----------



## redbellybite (May 24, 2009)

specks it was in another forum ...dont get those smileys in this one ....and I am in the wide bay area.


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

to be honest i dont pay much attention to antarisias as they dont interest me much kinda boring but no offence to the antaresia lovers aye


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

is that brissy im in currumbin gc


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

do u reckon i could get some qs focusing on pythons and preferably not antersias


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

plenty of peeps on now so can there be some qs on pythons and preferably not antaresias


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

bumpity(said in tiny voice)


----------



## beeman (May 24, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> do u reckon i could get some qs focusing on pythons and preferably not antersias


 

Mate You were the one that said you know all and wanted to be quizzed!
So dont discriminate.

Reminds me of a saying,

Hire a teenager while they still know it all


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

im not sure but i dont think i said i know it all and i have not much interest in them but i said to antaresia pplz no offence and i really mean that aye


----------



## No-two (May 24, 2009)

beeman said:


> Mate You were the one that said you know all and wanted to be quizzed!
> So dont discriminate.
> 
> Reminds me of a saying,
> ...


 

You wanna hire me? :lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (May 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> What are the counts of Ventral,subcaudals,Anal and midbody of a Pseudechis porphyriacus?
> What colubrid in Australia ,doesnt have a loreal scale ?



Don't know first answer, but is the 2nd one the keelback?

Oh wait, how easy is that, RBB asks a question about a redbelly. I had to go look up the Latin name. I know the mid-body scales is 17 rows but don't know the other.


I have a question - Can you get an accurate scale count from a shed skin or does it have to be from the snake?


----------



## mckellar007 (May 24, 2009)

what are the first signs of an RI? how do you treat it?


----------



## slim6y (May 25, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Where did you pull that one from Slimy? Plenty of other reptiles are considered pests. Or are you going of a specific list?



I can't recall, I think a talk at Australia Zoo - and I believe it because Steve Irwin endorsed it so it has to be true.

Also because I am unaware of 'pest' reptiles - the AHG for example is a nuisance but not considered a pest.

Maybe there are others - but as far as I am convcerned, if it was said at Aussie Zoo or on any web page for that matter (searching now) - damn.. found it and it says "One of the only pest species."

Haha...

Ok, I admit my info maybe skew-wiff - so maybe JP2 you can add a few 'pest' reptiles


----------



## redbellybite (May 25, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I can't recall, I think a talk at Australia Zoo - and I believe it because Steve Irwin endorsed it so it has to be true.
> 
> Also because I am unaware of 'pest' reptiles - the AHG for example is a nuisance but not considered a pest.
> 
> ...


 Are you talking about the brown tree snakes in Guam?


----------



## slim6y (May 25, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Are you talking about the brown tree snakes in Guam?



I was - yes


----------



## Specks (May 25, 2009)

meckalla 007
usually wheezing and excess saliva


----------



## Chris1 (May 25, 2009)

what does it mean when a snakes eyes go milky/blue?

why do u provide heat?

why do u provide a water bowl?

are thermostats necessary?


----------



## Specks (May 25, 2009)

Crhis1 answers
1 they about to shed their skin it is caused by the oily substance goin into their eyes that is also under the old skin that help them to shed
2heat is what gives snake their metabolism. if the dont have it they cant digest their food
3 with snakes it is good because if they have mites they will soak themselves and give u a sign. some lizards dont like frillies which wont drink from still water and drink it of their bodies from dew and need to be spayed
4 no u can measure temps under globs and adjust them for different temps but for really heat mats and cords u must use them


----------



## Specks (May 26, 2009)

any more qs people


----------



## Specks (May 26, 2009)

plent of peeps on any qs people


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 26, 2009)

Do male or female carpet pythons probe deeper?


----------



## Specks (May 28, 2009)

females cause they dont have the junk


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 28, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> females cause they dont have the junk



Males probe deeper


----------



## Specks (May 28, 2009)

well that is what i was told from someone from australia zoo he obviouly isnt trained well.


----------



## Specks (May 29, 2009)

any qs guys i havent had one for ages beside chris reptile


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 29, 2009)

What am i?
I am a receptor located in the mouth of the python which senses particles collected from the air by the snake's flickering tongue. This is how a snake can "smell" with it's tongue.


----------



## Specks (May 31, 2009)

is it the jacobson organ i remeber it from my herpetology course


----------



## Specks (May 31, 2009)

more qs guys i love answering them


----------



## Elise (May 31, 2009)

oi parents... we get the point he loves his reptiles, just let the kid have his python/lizard whatever. haha


----------



## Specks (May 31, 2009)

elise i wish it was that easy. i have been trying since sep last year to convince em and it is about school marks. i had a not so good first term but my english and maths this term is gonna be good and i hope it convinces them. any more qs because this is boosting my knowledge.


----------



## Specks (May 31, 2009)

btw thankx for all the qs guys i really appreciate this. btw are their any kids in the same situation. i have two beardies but i am raving for more i have a disease


----------



## Specks (Jun 4, 2009)

any more qs


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 5, 2009)

Are a pythons pupils vertical or horizontal?


----------



## Specks (Jun 5, 2009)

vertical that one easy 
Any more qs. thanks chris for the qs keep em coming


----------



## Specks (Oct 29, 2009)

bumpity
btw i getting my first snakes now a pair of childrens lol. i regret saying what i said before soz anteresia lovers i am one now


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, what are the best techniques besides using a hook or your hands for a snappy python? (say around 6ft)


----------



## Specks (Oct 29, 2009)

well if you have no hook or hands just leave it as u dont have anything to pick it up if you have no hands:?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 29, 2009)

I was taught at Billabong Koala Park when I was doing vollie work, for pythons that are particularly stressed when handled, the best thing is to hold a folded pillow case over the snake's face so he can't see you, then slide your hand under him lifting him out and into a holding tub or whatever with minimal fuss. This is quite an art to learn though. My trainer did it so easy and perfect yet I always managed to upset the snake and have him tearing around its enclosure. If they aren't gonna keep still, use folded newspaper between you and his face so he can't see your hands coming, gently lift them out. I have done this and works a treat for me. I looked after a friend's snakes when they were away and he has some grumps who didn't want to know about me. The folded newspaper acted as a shield which did help stop them striking and stopped me getting bitten. Don't beat around the bush with them. Get in, & do what you intended so they can settle quickly.


----------



## DonnB (Oct 29, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> well that is what i was told from someone from australia zoo he obviouly isnt trained well.


I dont believe that... I work there and know all the reptile crew. And they all know something that simple!


----------



## Specks (Oct 29, 2009)

this was a few years ago. it was said by a keeper and it may not of been a reptile keeper but i was just chatting to a keeper about reptiles and i asked them and that was the answer. so i would think your reptile team would be correct so someone else is trying to be a herper.everyone wants to be like us people. reptile lovers are loved by EVERYONE!!:lol:


----------



## popeye (Oct 29, 2009)

your funny young fella, i hope ya oldies let you get your 1st python, Lose the hair cut,ya look like my sister in 1971.


----------



## DonnB (Oct 29, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> this was a few years ago. it was said by a keeper and it may not of been a reptile keeper but i was just chatting to a keeper about reptiles and i asked them and that was the answer. so i would think your reptile team would be correct so someone else is trying to be a herper.everyone wants to be like us people. reptile lovers are loved by EVERYONE!!:lol:



If it was a few years ago there is a good chance you got what was said mixed up.


----------



## DonnB (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Ok what is Oxyuranus temporalis?
2. when was it discovered?
3. How many browns snakes are in aust?
4. What family is the King brown snake in?


----------



## SammylovesSnakes (Oct 29, 2009)

what type of disease does a diamond python get?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 29, 2009)

slim6y said:


> What is the ONLY pest reptile noted (non-endemic or introduced species only)? And where?



It's probs already been answered, cant be bothered reading it all so I'm going to say it to make me feel good about my brain.

Brown Tree Snake in Guam! 

Well done Dan.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> It's probs already been answered, cant be bothered reading it all so I'm going to say it to make me feel good about my brain.
> 
> Brown Tree Snake in Guam!
> 
> Well done Dan.


 Yeah it was answered already ....by ME lol 
but well done Dan anyway :lol::lol:


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 29, 2009)

IF you really want to get your python make a deal with your parents that if you get xx% in your grades (be realistic) then can you have one at the end of the year....and then study like mad...forget about herps for 4 weeks or so and concentrate on the subjects you are struggling in.

Worked for me when I was a kid when I wanted a motorbike (plus I had to save up 20% before my dad would go guarantor on a loan).


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 30, 2009)

SammylovesSnakes said:


> what type of disease does a diamond python get?


Diamond flu?


----------



## Jak_24 (Oct 30, 2009)

- What size clutches do Childreni usually have?
- How big do they generally get?


----------



## Specks (Oct 30, 2009)

im actually getting a pair of childrens tomorow. btw what i said about anteresias was a long time ago. i did study hard and got good marks and parents let me get snakes ims toked.


----------



## Specks (Oct 30, 2009)

answer time

1. Ok what is Oxyuranus temporalis?
it is the central ranges taipan discovered in 2007
3. How many browns snakes are in aust?
ill have a stab at 7-8 subspecies of the brown snake family

4. What family is the King brown snake in? 
it is from the black snake family even though it is called the king brown

What size clutches do Childreni usually have?
8-22 average 10-16
How big do they generally get? 
usually 3-5ft but average 3-4.5ft


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

doing well ..specs 
7 (I think) browns..
and most are found in QLD ..
you have the Speckled ,Eastern,Ingrami,Western and Ringed and Spotted(Dugite) and you know what?.... I cant think of it ....I am pretty sure there are 7 ...total head blank ..
someone fill in that last blank please


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> doing well ..specs
> 7 (I think) browns..
> and most are found in QLD ..
> you have the Speckled ,Eastern,Ingrami,Western and Ringed and Spotted(Dugite) and you know what?.... I cant think of it ....I am pretty sure there are 7 ...total head blank ..
> someone fill in that last blank please


It was the Penisula ..thanks Oxy ...oh and he said the westerns have been split so now 7 isnt the right answer ....at the moment I DONT KNOW ...:lol:


----------



## eipper (Oct 31, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> answer time
> 
> 
> 3. How many browns snakes are in aust?
> ...



Correct answers...

I will assume you are talking numbers of species.....

Pseudonaja affinis 
P. affinis exilis
P. affinis tanneri
Pseudonaja aspidoryncha
Pseudonaja elliotti (not accepted by some authorities, having seen one I have little doubt)
Pseudonaja guttata
Pseudonja inframaculata
Pseudonaja ingrami
Pseudonaja mengeni
Pseudonaja modesta
Pseudonaja nuchalis
Pseudonaja textilis
Pseudonaja textilis pughi (restricted to N Guinea, recent MtDNA has shown difference to Australian mainland populations)

I would be surprised if Pseudonaja remains like this.....there is couple "species" above that are more likely to be a complex rather than a species.

as for question 4.....the answer is Elapidae......

Also recent MtDNA evidence has shown that Pseudechis as a genus is more likely to compile of at least 2 genera as opposed to one.


----------



## cris (Oct 31, 2009)

What are the prefered body temperatures for five differant reptiles?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 31, 2009)

popeye said:


> Lose the hair cut,ya look like my sister in 1971.


 I'm always telling him to, but he never seems to listen.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

eipper said:


> Correct answers...
> 
> I will assume you are talking numbers of species.....
> 
> ...


 well thanks for their proper names eipper ...and now can see how they are seperated ...even more confusing :shock::lol:


----------



## Specks (Oct 31, 2009)

any more


----------



## Specks (Nov 16, 2009)

bumpity off to school should be some questions when i get back


----------



## Specks (Nov 16, 2009)

bumpity lots of people on


----------



## Specks (Dec 14, 2009)

havent posted on here for a while so BUMP!


----------

